# Abbreviations and terms



## burnt fingers (May 16, 2010)

Some of the abbreviations and terms are understandable but there are some that I can't figure out. Is there a place here that gives definations.


----------



## morkdach (May 16, 2010)

heres a good thread on them.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...light=acronyms


----------



## mballi3011 (May 16, 2010)

Here's some of the abbreviations that we use around here:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=73935
This should help you and another thing is ifyou place your cursor on the highlighted letters it will tell you what they are too.


----------



## eaglewing (May 16, 2010)

*Burnt Fingers: (and everyone)

One of the best tools to use for this site is PDF CREATOR... 

http://www.pdfforge.org/pdfcreator

It is Totally FREE and also totally safe, but best of all I use it to create PDFs of my FAV Threads that contain lots of info I want to keep. Just store them in a folder of your choice and you have everything of value from here right at your 'burnt finger' tips!!!!

It lists as a printer, so all you do is when you see a real informative thread, just hit PRINT and it turns the whole thread (page) into a PFD and stores it on your puter.

If the thread is multiple pages you have to do it for each page but I also changed the 'OPTIONS' in my CPanel to view a lot of replies per page so I don't have less pages to scroll threw.

This is a GREAT tool to capture Recipes, tutorials, debates, etc.
All becoming PDFs you can go see anytime you want to without having to Search here or say to yourself, "where did I see that again??".*


----------

